# Canon AE-1 Film Advance



## KirkS (May 20, 2012)

Picked up a Non-Program AE-1 at a garage sale, and the film advance doesn't work. The lever moves, but only the lever, not any of the parts that actually advance the film. I have a repair manual for the AE-1p, but it has a different advance lever, and I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the top cap off. It has 2 small holes which I would assume are for a 2-pin wrench, but I can't get it to budge. Anyone know the secret?


----------



## KirkS (May 20, 2012)

Nevermind.... I got it... I also found the problem.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2012)

Ok ... what was the problem and solution (for those that may run into this same problem in the future) ?


----------



## KirkS (May 20, 2012)

There is an advance coupling plate that has a tab, the tab broke off. I think I'll just sell it for parts. You can see it here


----------



## Chris R (May 20, 2012)

Would you mind giving me a very brief overview of what's involved in replacing this part? I have several AE-1's where the lever moves freely but doesn't actually advance. I've never bothered to take one apart but I'm considering if it's a $7 fix that doesn't involve completely disassembling the camera.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris R (May 20, 2012)

Nevermind... Busted out a screw driver and took the lever apart. Very easy to access/replace... Anyone interested in disassembling this can Google "ae1pgeneralrepair.pdf" which will lead you to the repair manual.

Thanks.


----------



## KirkS (May 21, 2012)

FYI, that file is for the AE-1 Program, and there are differences (obviously) between the P and Non-P. On the non-P, the cap on the film advance unscrews, but it's a chore without the pin wrench. I eventually got it off by grabbing it (gently) with needle nose pliers. I couldn't for the life of me find a service manual for the non-program AE-1.


----------

